# Look Dropped by Competitive Cyclist



## davis (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone notice that Competitve Cyclist is no longer offering Look frames? This is apparently related to Look's unclear USA distribution channel strategy post Veltec.

If you're a current Look bike owner in the US, are you concerned about future support?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

davis said:


> If you're a current Look bike owner in the US, are you concerned about future support?


While this is a valid question, I certainly hope that this isn't the case. Look has opened a US leg of their company for a variety of reasons & I can assure that the support that you'll get from LOOK USA will be every bit as good as you're use to getting from Veltec.

I hope that Competitive Cyclist will continue to sell Look from here on out.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have greatly outridden my Look's warranty. I fail to see cause for concern. The only trouble with Look's business model is they are the last frame you will ever want to buy. I still have no urge to upgrade.




Tino Chiappelli said:


> While this is a valid question, I certainly hope that this isn't the case. Look has opened a US leg of their company for a variety of reasons & I can assure that the support that you'll get from LOOK USA will be every bit as good as you're use to getting from Veltec.
> 
> I hope that Competitive Cyclist will continue to sell Look from here on out.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> I have greatly outridden my Look's warranty. I fail to see cause for concern. The only trouble with Look's business model is they are the last frame you will ever want to buy. I still have no urge to upgrade.


LOL!! I can understand as the 281 is possibly my favorite bike ever!!!


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*What A Relief !!!!*



Tino Chiappelli said:


> While this is a valid question, I certainly hope that this isn't the case. Look has opened a US leg of their company for a variety of reasons & I can assure that the support that you'll get from LOOK USA will be every bit as good as you're use to getting from Veltec.
> 
> I hope that Competitive Cyclist will continue to sell Look from here on out.



I am very relieved to hear that there will there still be good support for all of us who support the Look brand.
And if Look chose to do it themselves, then I am sure it will be done correctly. 
Does anyone know if Look USA have a website yet, where we can go for contact information and pics of the newest frames?

Los


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

you mean this?

http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Yes and No ....*

Thanks for the link.
Even thought the web page has pics and info about the brand, the contact information is stii for Veltec.
Hopefully, the new info will be updated soon.

Thx,
Los


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

http://lookcycle-usa.com/

That is the new page for Look USA, though both pages will soon be linked. There will be images, etc soon.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

*Veltec appears to be hacks.*

Thanks for the new website info.

The Veltec website was designed by a retarded monkey. One example, the Pro Athelete Gallery is coming December 2005. Ah, up to date I see. No link at all to the www.look-keo.com website, or at least offer the same great info. Every item had a barebones description. I guess Veltec didn't actually want to sell products. 
If I knew nothing of Look, I would be completely turned off thinking they were a fly by night tiny niche company based on the website lookcyclesusa.com. No wonder Look dropped them.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

All current dealer agreements must have been canceled July 1. It'll be interesting to see the 07 models and who's selling them.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

hairscrambled said:


> All current dealer agreements must have been canceled July 1. It'll be interesting to see the 07 models and who's selling them.


Every attempt is going to be made to continue working with the current dealers base. If a dealer wants to continue to sell the line, they most likely will be able to do so.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like Wrench Science is selling Look, and bringing in the 595.


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes www.wrenchscience.com is selling LOOK frames and will continue to sell them. Take a look as the new 595 is up on the site.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*595 looks great*

I was pondering which frameset would be my next purchase, and I have found it. I was thinking of a Pinarello Paris or a C50, but I am going to hold out for the Look 595. One Look at cyclingnews.com, and I am hooked.


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

595 framesets will be available for shipment in the next week or so.


----------



## alexandreduong (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got the triathlon 496 frame and built up it is sweet, but I am looking to get another bike either colnago c50 or pinarello dogma FP, dunno which one is better? 
also wondering if anyone is looking to buy a new pinarello anytime soon? I am trying to find some one to purchase as an order since you only need to buy two frames from pinarello to be a dealer+ save big$$


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*How about a 585 for 595???*

How about I send you my brand new in the box 585 frame for a 595? I'll pay the shipping fee    :idea:


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Wrench Scientist said:


> 595 framesets will be available for shipment in the next week or so.


Is the geometry of the 595 frames the same as the 585s'?


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Wrench Scientist said:


> Yes www.wrenchscience.com is selling LOOK frames and will continue to sell them. Take a look as the new 595 is up on the site.


Oh by the way I was building up a 595 out of boredom on your site yesterday during work and noticed that the 595 still requires the selection of a seatpost (FYI). Too bad that by the time I'll be able to afford dropping 6 grand the bike will be completely outdated...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

GONE4ARIDE said:


> Is the geometry of the 595 frames the same as the 585s'?


Sizing and geometry are suppose to be the same between the two.


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

The sizing is the same but the 595 will be coming in slopping frames only. Follow the link below then choose "More Info" under the 595 and then "Geometry" on the pop up.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Look/Bikes.html 

Any questions feel free to contact me.
[email protected]

Toll Free - 866.497.3624 ext. 209


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> Oh by the way I was building up a 595 out of boredom on your site yesterday during work and noticed that the 595 still requires the selection of a seatpost (FYI). Too bad that by the time I'll be able to afford dropping 6 grand the bike will be completely outdated...


This should now be fixed. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Not only the 595 but the 595 Ultra*

Wrench Science also has the inside line of the hott of the presses 595 Ultra!! Check it out!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Aviously said:


> Wrench Science also has the inside line of the hott of the presses 595 Ultra!! Check it out!!


Will this be available in the white finish as well?


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Good Question*

As far as I know for right now White will be the only option.


----------

